# Need a new sub-forum for this one



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Mt Everest in a Day | Cycling Tips



> Distance was 372km, Total Elevation 11, 000 meters


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Thanks for Sharing*

That was a fun read -- thanks for sharing. And I thought my 200k 12,000' of climbing rides were epic.

kg1


----------

